# Purple betta



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

How rare are purple betta's?


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

http://watershed3.tripod.com/types.html

I'd never seen a purple betta before, so I went on google and I found this. Apparently they're very rare.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The boy in my profile pic is purplish so I was wondering.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I have one and he gets more and more purple. He was a lucky find. 

I have seen a few purple bettas, most of them weren't solid purple. Once I saw a white plakat with true purple colors on it. I wouldn't say that I see purple bettas a LOT .. but maybe I have seen about 3? I think I saw a purple plakat at Petco the other day when I went on my complaining rampage there about the dead bettas. But he looked more like he was watercolored purple, if you can imagine what I am saying.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

This was my fave guy


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

wow.. he is a beaut.. i have a new rescure from petsmart down at the mills mall his name is umberto and he is a male, purple,pink, and white v-tail.. he is not very pretty as he is from petsmart where they do not take care of there fish.. i also got a "girl" named lucy.. so i got this divided tank that is like 1 times bigger then what they are left to die in but is not as big as i would like.. i got it for 1.90 though so all in all it was a pretty good haul 
i also got a male V-tail named dmIo he has a completely purple tail 

so if im spamming your page lol i just love to talk about my fishies <3


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol, it's fine.  Here is my new purple boy


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

wow.. he looks like a triple tail (if thats possible)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He is a double tail but he has tail biting issues along with ammonia burns


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

i guess what matters is that he is healthy now  <3
here is dmio

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3692&pictureid=24195


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My new female has lavender undertones to her


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

is she as georgeous as your male?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Not really


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

well.. i guess thats just how female bettas are.. did u see dmio? he kinda got a little darker to..


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He is a cutie.  I used to have a HM who was yellow and purple


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

awweee. did u hear the dmio.. someone completmented u  he say thank you 

i bet that was pretty(;


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Spitfire


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

woooooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!  drop dead gorgeous!! im so jealous! hopefully he is swimming well under the rainbow bridge


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I swear this was Spitfire re-incarnated. Leo the Lionfish


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I actually just got a purple dragon PK  he was a lucky find (someone hid him behind a water bottle) and I owe it to my friend for noticing him  His name is Monroe


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

On mnbettashop.com there are some really purple halfmoons! I want one so bad I have not seen one that purple before! There in the part one halfmoons.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

ya there are all so beautiful


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

So blue, he's purple. (well mustard gas patterned). And from petsmart!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I think this thread was maybe about REALLY REALLY purple bettas. From what I read, a blu-ish purpl-ish betta doesn't count, a slightly lavender-ish betta doesn't count, etc. I do see "Salamander" bettas on Aquabid a LOT. I think my Cornelius is a reject from someone trying to breed salamanders. (That's just my theory .. . I try to think about what kind of spawns my bettas from pet stores were rejected from . . 

From what I read on this site, truly orange is rare. I have an orange betta but I am sure that is not what they meant. Reddish-orange, not rare. Really orange .. . . rare. I read that VERY green is rare. Not Petco green though. Petco green is probably a bluish green. Yellow is supposed to be rare .. but I doubt my Limoncello is rare . . because he is not 100% yellow, his gills are kind of flesh-colored, he has a few tiny black spots .. . oh yeah . . and I got him from PETCO (biggest clue). Also .. there were 2 others just like him and no one wanted them, it seemed. His "brother" is still there and I have had Limoncello for many months now.

I think rarity is in the finer details. It's not "is that betta purple" but what kind of purple, probably.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I was just talking about any kind of purple betta


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

I just got a new edition and he is the most purple betta I have ever found... i dont think she would be show quality... bec his face is kinda orange... but he is true purple and then blue streaks on his fins... hes also a king hm pk


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

he* oops


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

lol cutte


----------



## Shaelene Sundlie (Aug 15, 2012)

*Magic*

My male betta i have named Magic has a beautiful purple body but blue fins tipped with lavender wish his whole body was purple  love him so much...


----------

